# paramedic



## kiwi43 (Jul 4, 2012)

HI THERE i WAS JUST WONDERING IF ANY BODY KNOWS THE DETAILS FOR A PARAMEDIC TO WORK IN CANADA?
I am currently an advanced Paramedic in the UK, wife and 2 kids 12/6 years old.
any advice would be great or a point to an old thread
cheers


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

I know it is very tough to get paramedic work here in Ontario. My wife's friend and partner are both qualified and have been on a wait list for a position for a number of years, working other jobs in the meantime waiting to be called.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

It's difficult to get a permanent gig in BC as well... this is not to say that there _isn't_ w*rk (I know this for certain, as I w*rk at a hospital), but you may have to rely on temporary assignments and said assignments might not necessarily be in "the big city." I w*rk with someone who, in addition to w*rking with me in the hospital, is a p/t paramedic and her post is outside the Vancouver area... not so far that she can't get to her post, but definitely too far to make a regular commute from her Vancouver area home.


----------



## CDN2012 (Jun 15, 2011)

You will have to keep an open mind about living in a rural or remote place if you want to work in your field and gain "Canadian Experience.". You will have to network alot. Get your name out there and meet people who can help you move up. It kinda sucks, but in my experience living in Canada is more about WHO you know, than what you know, make no mistake about it. Fortunate for me, being born and raised there and having a lot of family there it came in handy. All the best.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------

